# GWN Vertalen

## Matje

llo all,

Ik ben coördinator van de Nederlandstalige vertaling van de GWN. Momenteel zijn we nog maar met 2 mensen, een beetje weinig voor een toch redelijk lange GWN elke week volledig te vertalen. We zijn dus op zoek naar nog enkele mensen die kunnen helpen met het vertaalwerk zodat we ons wat meer kunnen organiseren. Als jij een steentje wil bijdragen aan het Gentoo Linux project maar je kent niks van programmeren, ebuilds, e.d., dan is dit je kans  :Smile:  Enige vereiste is dat je redelijk foutloos Nederlands kan en ook wat spitsvondig bent bij het vertalen uit het Engels (er worden vaak grappen gebuikt die in het Engels wel grappig zijn maar die je onmogelijk kan vertalen naar het Nederlands  :Wink:  ). Als je geïnteresseerd bent, stuur mij dan een privéberichtje via het forum of mail me op matje at lanzone dot be...

----------

## Zu`

Hey

ik zie dat wel zitten, ik zal je contacteren als mijn examens voorbij zijn

Heb nu totaal geen tijd hiervoor

Groeten,

----------

## garo

Zoals je kunt zien op http://www.gentoo.org/news/be/gwn/gwn.xml loopt de Nederlandse vertaling van GWN nog steeds achter.

Indien je Engels en Nederlands kent, en een beetje tijd over hebt dan ben je verplicht om iets terug te geven aan de gemeenschap (Lees het maar na in het GPL). Je kan dit toch eenvoudig doen door een kort tekstje te vertalen.

Miljoenen Nederlanders en Belgen zullen je dankbaar zijn, je aanbidden,je verafgoden ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Matje

De GWN loopt achter omdat ik een chronisch tijdsgebrek heb. De waarheid is dat ik van de meeste versies reeds stukken vertalingen heb, maar nog geen tijd gehad om deze samen te voegen. Vanaf deze/volgende week zullen de overige edities nog online komen.

----------

## spufi

Eens 'k na dit weekend mijne box terug opnieuw heb uitgerust met een fresh install (/me screwed it up again   :Embarassed:   ), zal 'k ook eens zien of 'k me kan vrijmaken om mee te helpen aan de gwn.

Ail bie bak!

----------

## Alcuin

Ik kan wel het een en ander vertalen. Ik heb niet al te veel tijd over maar genoeg om het een en ander te vertalen.

----------

## scrooch

Count me in, als je blieft.   :Smile: 

Ik heb een aantal maal bug-fixes ingestuurd voor de nederlandse

vertalingen. Niet zo lang geleden wilde ik wat meer doen dan alleen verkeerde

zins-opbouwingen en spelfouten te verbeteren. Ik had serieuze plannen om

de powerpc docs te vertalen naar het nederlands. Ik moest daarvoor eerst op zoek

naar een goede xml editor, waar ik niets van af wist. Ik eindigde met

Vim, waarmee je toch gelijk in het diepe werd gegooid. Het bleek

achteraf te diep voor mij. Ik hoop door mee te helpen met het vertalen

van de GWN flink wat kennis op te doen, zodat ik later ook in staat ben

vertalingen van echte docs uit te voeren. 

Als je me kan vertellen welke programma's het meest geschikt zijn om

vertalingen te maken, lijkt me dit werk echt iets voor mij. Ik ben in

staat iedere week een flink aantal uren ervoor vrij te maken, ook op

langere termijn. Ik verwacht wel dat ik, vooral bij de eerste

vertalingen, hier en daar wat begeleiding nodig zal hebben op technisch gebied. Mijn

nederlands is volgens mij ruim-voldoende om een goede bijdrage te kunnen

leveren.

----------

## garo

Alhoewel ik er nog steeds van overtuigd ben dat de meeste mensen alles in het Engels lezen zal ik toch maar mijn steentje ('t zal wel eerder een zandkorreltje zijn) bijdragen.

 *scrooch wrote:*   

> Ik verwacht wel dat ik, vooral bij de eerste
> 
> vertalingen, hier en daar wat begeleiding nodig zal hebben op technisch gebied.

 

Hier heb je je begeleiding, al vraag ik mij af of er veel begeleiding nodig is. 'T is toch maar gewoon vertalen...

----------

## garo

<BUMP>

De Nederlandse GWN loopt weer ongeloofelijk achter, mensen die goed Nederlands en Engels kunnen en wat tijd over hebben: vertalen !

----------

## Red Nalie

Ik heb net Matje ge-PM'ed  :Smile: 

----------

## Braempje

Ik wil wel meehelpen vanaf juli. Kan je alvast het gebruikte systeem in het kort uitleggen?

----------

## SeJo

 *Braempje wrote:*   

> Ik wil wel meehelpen vanaf juli. Kan je alvast het gebruikte systeem in het kort uitleggen?

 

je krijgt iedere week een mail binnen met de engelse gwn. 

Vervolgens zoek je je eigen naam en begin je van daar te vertalen tot je iemand ander's naam ziet staan. saven en terugmailen!

greets

----------

## Matje

 *garo wrote:*   

> <BUMP>
> 
> De Nederlandse GWN loopt weer ongeloofelijk achter, mensen die goed Nederlands en Engels kunnen en wat tijd over hebben: vertalen !

 

Dat is wegens wat misverstandjes tussen mij en Kurt, en het feit dat we elkaar de hele tijd misliepen zodat die CVS access maar niet ingesteld raakte. Maar all is good now, hoop maandag alles online te hebben  :Smile: 

----------

## Braempje

 *SeJo wrote:*   

> je krijgt iedere week een mail binnen met de engelse gwn. 
> 
> Vervolgens zoek je je eigen naam en begin je van daar te vertalen tot je iemand ander's naam ziet staan. saven en terugmailen!

 

Dat klinkt ongelooflijk degelijk. Hoeveel moet je dan ongeveer vertalen? Meer om een idee te hebben hoor, want ik wil gewoon meedoen 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## SeJo

je moet rekenen op zo'n 15-20 minuutjes werk en dan enkel als je traag vertaalt en veel herleest..

nit zo veel... pak zo'n 30 tal lijntjes per week...

----------

## boemba

Ik suck in programmeren, ik ben nogal een Noob op linux gebied en ik wil graag mijn steentje bijdragen., Vanaf juli beland ik op de arbeidsmarkt en heb ik dus geen schoolverplichtingen meer en dan wil ik graag men steentje bijdragen.

----------

## scrooch

Het is echt de moeite waard om je aan te melden voor vertalingen, ik doe nu zelf al een aantal weken meehelpen met vertalen en ik heb er veel plezier aan om mijn eigen stukken terug te zien in de GWN op het internet.

In het begin was ik er wel zeker vrij lang mee bezig iedere week, maar uiteindelijk word je behendig in het vertalen en waar je verder nog op moet letten. De tijdschatting die hierboven wordt gegeven komt wel ongeveer overeen met hoe lang ikzelf er nu over doe.

Dus.... laat je in ieder geval niet afschrikken door dingen die nu nog 'vaag' lijken, als je eenmaal een tijdje bezig bent geweest met vertalen is het allemaal een stuk duidelijker.

----------

## Red Nalie

Ik vind het alleen zo super-jammer dat het dagen duurt voordat de NL versie op I-net staat...

Wanneer heb ik dat ding vertaald?

Zondag, geloof ik....hij is er nu nog niet   :Shocked: 

----------

## djco

Beetje jammer dat geen van de GWN's van mei nog vertaald op de site staan ofzo. Meer hulp nodig? Stuur mij ook maar een stukkie...

----------

## wHAcKer

i'm in, start the mailing!

----------

## Matje

Euh... Er zijn momenteel vertalers genoeg, it is all my fault  :Embarassed:  Zit momenteel met examens & stuff, en er is wat foutgelopen toen ik ging snowboarden in mei  :Smile:  Ik probeer ze zo snel mogelijk online te hebben...

----------

## garo

Geblockt aangezien er vertalers genoeg zijn,

Matje, meld me als ik dit moet un-blocken.

----------

